

Jobless Graduate Sues Her NY University - quizbiz
http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/World-News/Jobless-Graduate-Sues-New-York-College-Trina-Thompson-Blaims-Monroe-College-For-Career-Slump/Article/200908115352711?lpos=World_News_First_Home_Article_Teaser_Region_6&lid=ARTICLE_15352711_Jobless_Graduate_Sues_New_York_College%3A_Trina_Thompson_Blaims_Monroe_College_For_Career_Slump

======
tokenadult
Earlier HN thread on same issue:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=738906>

